# Attempting my 1st SV tonight. T-Bones.



## xray (Jan 25, 2017)

Hey all, I'm going to be using my Gourmia SV for the first time tonight. T-Bone steaks are on the menu 












IMG_3588.JPG



__ xray
__ Jan 25, 2017






I pulled these out yesterday morning to thaw...and here's where I'm going to ask advice/opinions:  

Should I break that perfectly vacuum packaged seal to season those steaks? (My food saver died so I will not  be able to reseal)

If I season the steaks, I will have to use the water displacement method with gallon storage  Ziploc bags. So to season or leave vacuum sealed as is?

 I'm interested in what everybody has to say. I know both ways are acceptable and will work.


----------



## mdboatbum (Jan 25, 2017)

My only souls vide experience is from what I've read, so take this with a grain of salt, but I'd definitely season and place in a new bag. First, once it's cooked, I don't think it'll take seasoning as well. And second, you'll have no way of knowing if the meat is off, funky or otherwise undesirable without opening the cryovac.


----------



## xray (Jan 25, 2017)

Mdboatbum said:


> My only souls vide experience is from what I've read, so take this with a grain of salt, but I'd definitely season and place in a new bag. First, once it's cooked, I don't think it'll take seasoning as well. And second, you'll have no way of knowing if the meat is off, funky or otherwise undesirable without opening the cryovac.



 I'm leaning toward seasoning the steaks as well. My wife was and still is skeptical of my purchase, so the pressure is on for me to knock this out of the park.

 On the other hand, I would think reopening sealed bags takes away one of the conveniences of SV cooking.  A lot of grocery stores have the meats that are individually vacuum sealed and sometimes they are sealed with the marinade. I would like to use SV for this because I could just put it  right in the SV from the store.

 From what I have read, most bags are SV safe as long as they are not chemically sealed.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 25, 2017)

I agree with the above, all the flavor from the seasoning is imparted into the meat during the cooking process.

Obviously a vac bag is the best way to go, but the water displacement method will work just fine.

Keep us posted & take plenty of photo's!

Al


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 25, 2017)

I'd season first too. You and your wife will be disappointed if you don't. Also you will want to grill over high temp when you are done.


----------



## wade (Jan 25, 2017)

Hi XRay

You may find these links helpful

All about Sous Vide - ChefSteps

Sous Vide Steak - ChefSteps


----------



## xray (Jan 25, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> I agree with the above, all the flavor from the seasoning is imparted into the meat during the cooking process.
> Obviously a vac bag is the best way to go, but the water displacement method will work just fine.
> Keep us posted & take plenty of photo's!
> 
> Al



Thanks Al, will do!


----------



## xray (Jan 25, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> I'd season first too. You and your wife will be disappointed if you don't. Also you will want to grill over high temp when you are done.



I'm  definitely grilling over high heat or I may sear  with a blowtorch, I haven't decided yet.  I won't leave the meat as is, I find it very unappealing without a sear.



Wade said:


> Hi XRay
> 
> You may find these links helpful
> 
> ...



Thank you Wade!  I have been doing a lot of research and it certainly  doesn't hurt to always have more information. I even downloaded a couple of apps on my phone.


----------



## xray (Jan 25, 2017)

IMG_3589.JPG



__ xray
__ Jan 25, 2017






Bought a cambro and cut the lid, I will drill a few small holes to allow some steam to escape.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 25, 2017)

Xray said:


> IMG_3589.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No need to drill any holes, it's best to keep it as sealed as possible.

Your setup looks perfect!

Al


----------



## xray (Jan 25, 2017)

IMG_3590.JPG



__ xray
__ Jan 25, 2017





 Steaks are seasoned with salt and pepper. I also added garlic garlic blend by taste of home.












IMG_3591.JPG



__ xray
__ Jan 25, 2017





 I also added a pat of butter two each day before sealing the Ziploc bag using the water displacement method.


----------



## xray (Jan 25, 2017)

IMG_3592.JPG



__ xray
__ Jan 25, 2017






All system's a go!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 25, 2017)

Xray said:


> IMG_3592.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What temp and how long are you going to go?


----------



## xray (Jan 25, 2017)

135 for 2 hrs. So I can have dinner at 6 PM. I read that no more than four hours for that thickness of steak before the texture starts to change.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 25, 2017)

These should be Great Xray!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I quit buying T-bones because the ones I get around here are always tough.

Using SV should take care of that !!!

Be Back to see the results:







Bear


----------



## xray (Jan 25, 2017)

Bearcarver said:


> These should be Great Xray!!Thumbs Up
> 
> I quit buying T-bones because the ones I get around here are always tough.
> 
> ...



Thanks Bear! Yeah, these were the last two in my freezer. It was a good way to use them up. But yeah, I bought these on sale but I wouldn't go out of my way to buy them full price.


----------



## xray (Jan 25, 2017)

Well the steaks came out very well! I'm happy with how the SV performed for me.












IMG_3593.JPG



__ xray
__ Jan 25, 2017





Brushed butter on both sides and seared on my grill about 45 seconds each side.












IMG_3594.JPG



__ xray
__ Jan 25, 2017


















IMG_3595.JPG



__ xray
__ Jan 25, 2017





These were plated with a dollop of homemade Gorgonzola butter, a baked potato and broccoli.


----------



## xray (Jan 25, 2017)

Here's the money shot.












IMG_3596.JPG



__ xray
__ Jan 25, 2017


----------



## smokeymose (Jan 25, 2017)

Nice!
:drool


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 25, 2017)

Tasty! Nice soak!


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 25, 2017)

WOW..   They look great.


----------



## xray (Jan 25, 2017)

SmokeyMose said:


> Nice!
> :drool






dirtsailor2003 said:


> Tasty! Nice soak!






c farmer said:


> WOW..   They look great.



Thank you guys! I'm happy with the results. I don't regret the purchase.  Case, hopefully your Anova comes around for you.


----------



## actech (Jan 25, 2017)

Looked good. Bloody beef, lifes good


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 25, 2017)

Nice job !!


----------



## hoity toit (Jan 26, 2017)

Right on. I think I think the "chefs at the nice restaurants" have been hiding this method of cooking from all of us for a long time. It's the only way I will cook a prime rib rib eye steak from now on out.

HT

(revised: I meant to say rib eye steak)


----------



## gary s (Jan 26, 2017)

Looks Great,  Nice & Tasty looking.  Question do you have a Vac Sealer ?   If So season and re-seal

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 26, 2017)

Looks Great Xray!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Nice Job!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





---
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## xray (Jan 26, 2017)

actech said:


> Looked good. Bloody beef, lifes good






chopsaw said:


> Nice job !!






Hoity Toit said:


> Right on. I think I think the "chefs at the nice restaurants" have been hiding this method of cooking from all of us for a long time. It's the only way I will cook a prime rib from now on out.
> 
> HT






Bearcarver said:


> Looks Great Xray!!:drool
> 
> Nice Job!!Thumbs Up ---:points:
> 
> Bear



Thank you guys!!



gary s said:


> Looks Great,  Nice & Tasty looking.  Question do you have a Vac Sealer ?   If So season and re-seal
> 
> Gary



Thank you Gary!  I do have a vacuum sealer but it crapped out on me. It doesn't seal properly and leaves a small amount of air in the bag. I found this out while making Bear's CB. 

 I still use it to vacuum seal meat or anything else that I will use within 1 to 2 weeks in the freezer. But for SV  I can't have that air in the bag so I used the water displacement method.  

I will purchase a new one shortly! I have cheese that needs to be smoked before it gets warm.


----------



## gnatboy911 (Jan 26, 2017)

Looks delicious!  But the real question for me....Was it wife approved?  You said she was skeptical about your purchase....


----------



## xray (Jan 26, 2017)

gnatboy911 said:


> Looks delicious!  But the real question for me....Was it wife approved?  You said she was skeptical about your purchase....



Thank you.  She was happy with the results but she thinks this is something I'll use once a month...couple more soaks and she'll be convinced.


----------



## smokeymose (Jan 26, 2017)

Xray said:


> Thank you.  She was happy with the results but she thinks this is something I'll use once a month...couple more soaks and she'll be convinced.


My Mrs.. felt the same way, then one night she wasn't feeling well and didn't feel like doing the chops we had thawed for dinner. She asked if I could do them in that "new thingamagig" instead.  :biggrin:



Hoity Toit said:


> Right on. I think I think the "chefs at the nice restaurants" have been hiding this method of cooking from all of us for a long time. It's the only way I will cook a prime rib from now on out.
> 
> HT


I think you're right,  HT


----------



## b-one (Jan 26, 2017)

Looks like a tasty steak!


----------

